# Help me find a yard - please



## HayleyUK (22 February 2013)

Current yard doesn't really have the facilities to allow me to bring on my 5yo as I'd like to so I'm planning on spending spring/summer finding a new one before winter.. I'd need two stables for a 15hh and a 14.2 

If anyone can suggest somewhere that meets my list of needs/wants within 25 minutes or so of M6 jct 20 (Lymm/Warrington/Croft) I'd really appreciate it.

Must haves:
All year turn out - during the day in winter, 24/7 in Summer - happy to be limited if the weather is really bad but not if its just raining/muddy etc
Outdoor facing stables - no American barn set ups please as OAPpony doesn't 'do' dust
Trailer parking
An arena with some wings/poles & floodlights & a good surface
Easy access to nice hacking - current yard is on a fairly busy road which would be okay for new yard
Ability to bath horses - not fussed if its a cold hose, warm would be nice though
DIY livery 
Must be able to access facilities-  have been on yards where school is booked 24/7 and its a nightmare

Would be nice
An indoor
Mirrors on the school
Ability to buy in your own hay/bedding/feed
Wash box


Current yard would be perfect, but arena floods/freezes/generally is crap in winter and the hacking isn't fantastic unless you do a lot of road work. 

Thanks


----------



## HayleyUK (23 February 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Spit That Out (23 February 2013)

Sorry OP im not near you but try...

http://www.cheshirehorse.co.uk/directory/livery-yards-cheshire


----------



## Sue25 (1 March 2013)

Think the yard I'm on is a bit to far but it ticks all ur boxes I think, no indoor but outdoor is good and the hacking is brill ) I'm in Pleasington lancs.. Good luck finding somewhere


----------



## noodle_ (1 March 2013)

new house farm in warrington may suit but american boxes?  very nice though...


can tell you one to avoid in lymm though... not been on it myself but heard awful things about it.

other than that try cheshire horse and preloved etc?


good luck


----------



## Bluecomet (3 March 2013)

Intrigued about which yard in lymm you mean noodle as I'm in lymm!


----------



## Pippity (5 March 2013)

I'm just down the road from Lymm, and would love to know, too!

OP, I have lessons at Croft Riding Centre, which seems to tick most of your boxes? The hacking does seem to be largely roadwork, though, and, with it being a riding school as well as livery yard, the indoor school tends to be in use for lessons at evenings/weekends. There's a decent floodlit outdoor arena, though, and a second outdoor arena that's prone to getting very damp.


----------



## HayleyUK (5 March 2013)

Lancs is a bit far - thanks though.

Where is new house farm? Is that in Hatton?

Croft is a no go - cant get to use the facilities I'm told.

Which yard in Lymm noodle? pm if you like


----------



## horsesatemymoney (5 March 2013)

HayleyUK said:



			Lancs is a bit far - thanks though.

Where is new house farm? Is that in Hatton?

Croft is a no go - cant get to use the facilities I'm told.

Which yard in Lymm noodle? pm if you like
		
Click to expand...


I see one advertised a lot, Joanne Shaw at Red House I think it's called. Also you could look at Mary Marsh's . Where are you now?


----------



## lar (6 March 2013)

I was on Croft for years and never had any problems using the facilities.  I believe he's now actually scheduled times when the indoor is solely for livery use?  Might be worth going and finding out for yourself as otherwise it does tick a lot of your boxes.

Hackings not great but most of the roads are fairly quiet and you can get to some nice off road stuff if you're prepared to do some road work first


----------



## HayleyUK (6 March 2013)

Mary Marsh doesn't have enough turn out 

Haven't looked at Red House Farm - so will do, thanks.

Will give Croft a call, but don't really hear great things so slightly reluctant :/ might be worth another look though - thank you


----------



## PoppyAnderson (6 March 2013)

Croft in general is rubbish for hacking.


----------



## noodle_ (6 March 2013)

^^^ it is - loads of roadwork but nice area 

few bad reviews about millington livery yard - not saying what ive heard but not somewhere my horse would be going on!


----------



## Elsiecat (6 March 2013)

Croft is just rubbish in general! I've only heard bad things about it, especially on recent years


----------



## HayleyUK (6 March 2013)

Where is Millington! Have never heard of it?


----------



## noodle_ (6 March 2013)

lymm way i believe.

try new house - or hatton yards?

burford i think is another in lymm - looks nice


----------



## PoppyAnderson (6 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Croft is just rubbish in general! I've only heard bad things about it, especially on recent years
		
Click to expand...

I meant Croft the area, rather than croft riding school. I learnt to ride there a hundred years ago but know nothing about it now.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (6 March 2013)

noodle_ said:



			lymm way i believe.

try new house - or hatton yards?

burford i think is another in lymm - looks nice 

Click to expand...

I'm near Hatton. I'm not certain but I don't think my yard does 24 hr turnout in Summer. Turn out is superb though and the hacking is fab too. Theres a wash box with hot water and a nice menage that doesn't get too busy.


----------



## Elsiecat (7 March 2013)

I used learnt to ride there too! 
There's a guy running it now, not the woman that used to (Jenny? Janette? Something along those lines).


----------



## dollface (7 March 2013)

My dentist posted a link to limes lane livery yard, it's just of a49 near Warrington. I know nothing about it but will find link


----------



## HayleyUK (7 March 2013)

Thanks!

I'm going to call new house today


----------



## here_i_am (7 March 2013)

Red House farm is gorgeous http://www.redhousestables.com/ It's just outside Preston brook area


----------



## here_i_am (7 March 2013)

Not sure if that link works properly http://www.redhousestables.com/facilities.html


----------



## Pippity (7 March 2013)

here_i_am said:



			Not sure if that link works properly http://www.redhousestables.com/facilities.html

Click to expand...

Can I move in there myself? I think the boxes are bigger than my flat!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (7 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I used learnt to ride there too! 
There's a guy running it now, not the woman that used to (Jenny? Janette? Something along those lines).
		
Click to expand...

Janet!


----------



## Elsiecat (7 March 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Janet!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it was Jenny though!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (8 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I'm sure it was Jenny though! 

Click to expand...

Janet was in wing command about 30 ish years ago.


----------



## Meganrose (8 March 2013)

Am also looking for somewhere nearer Warrington - Knowsley area - doesn't seem much about for DIY x


----------



## lar (8 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I'm sure it was Jenny though! 

Click to expand...

It was Jenny!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (10 March 2013)

Jenny- once seen, never forgotten!


----------



## Elsiecat (10 March 2013)

Ha! She was quite a character want she


----------

